# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Samsung UE40J5200AW

## vortex

σπασμένο πάνελ, τροφοδοτικό/πλακέτες οκ. Χωρίς χειριστήριο. 50€ Αθήνα μετρό ακρόπολη

----------

